# Cars



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

does anyone have any experience with Dodge Calibers or something similar? Our truck is about to die and we need to get a new car. I am thinking maybe an 08 caliber because they are kind of in our price range and i kinda like it. BUT want to know if they are good cars. My husband would prefer to have another truck but they are out of our price range at this time.
so anyone have ideas?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

um besides that they are SUPER HOTTT... i know nothing  hemis tho right?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont know if the sxt has a hemi. i just started looking into them. i would live to find a srt-4 caliber though to match my srt-4 neon


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i am kinda looking at cars right now (we got approved for the loan, but i am hesitant) and the caliber was what i have been really wanting, but i heard from my cousin's boyfriend that they are crap. i dunno though, i was looking at a 2004 saturn vue... *sigh* really want that bad boy. lolol i don't like trucks, SUV's are my thing


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

see i have been reading reviews on the caliber (at least for the 08) and it had high ratings and good gas milage. I like how they have some space in it since Josh will be needing the room for the army. Which is why we had a truck in the first place for all his gear when he was in the marine corps. the price on the newer trucks though 04 and above (we have an 02 right now) is just way more than i want to put in. our truck for the past 2 years has needed major repair every 6 months or so. i have had it with putting money into that truck.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

do you know anyone that owns one? ask them how they like it... go out and drive a couple! i love SUV's, mmmmmmm. I think I'm just gonna wait to see if Christopher's situation gets a little more stable, since I am the main income and all my extra is what would go to the new car and to the payment every month and if something goes wrong in the house i'll be in trouble.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we are gonna have to go out and look at them. Josh just woke me up this morning telling me the engine is going out and called me at his lunch to tell me its not getting any better and to start looking at cars. so basically i am just about 1 hour into car shopping. i am so frustrated. i did not want to deal with broke down car again. we just re-did the whole drivetrain and arm controls in decemeber!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that sucks! there's something seriously wrong with my car... but unless ima make the big sacrifice, i might have to just deal with it for a little while  but then again, chris thinks he can sell my car for a bit of money.... i'm guessing if i wait and it breaks down before i get a new car then it will suck because then i can't make money off my car.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

see that is the same situation we are in. if we sell our truck now we can still make some money off a trade in but if we wait til it gets really bad we are screwed. This morning Josh woke me up because he was worried he would break down on the way to school. If its already that bad for him to worry and want to do something about the truck it must be bad he said he would never sell his truck and now he wants me to look for a new used car today.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Not a fan of American cars but I think they're ok. What is your price range if you dont mind me asking


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

around 12k


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

You can get an 05/06 ranger or f-150 in your price range


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Find Your Car: Listings Near Tampa, FL 33625 - AutoTrader.com

I know this is in Florida but I did a basic search on vehicles in your price from 2005 until now. There is quite a bit in your price range


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yes that would work but out here in over priced california those trucks run about 19k


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Luck, I personally would kill for a Caliber. I love them! I dunno how they run under the hood, but you can always get it inspected before you purchase it and whatnot so you know you're not buying a lemon like now!

made my decision earlier... gonna be looking for a car. Mine was acting worse today, I am afraid to go the 1 mile to work and home again, so ... time to shop


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah we did some more research last night on the calibers. they seemed to have gotten pretty good reviews from people off the kbb.com. we are going to change the oil tonight see if that fixes it. if it does that may buy us a few months so that josh will have an employment (army) so that will be easier to buy the car with. if not we are gonna have to go car shopping. if we do i wanna bring Peanut salesmen leave you to look if you have a pitbull with you. we found that out when the truck broke down we had peanut with us and towed to the dealership. the salesmen stayed away from us


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

well...more new sounds started in the truck last night.....we took it in and made the trade. i have to be honest as much as i bad mouthed it i freaking cried when it was gone.


----------

